# Strange DVC Experience



## famy27 (Feb 16, 2009)

We traded into Old Key West through II in January.  This was our first II exchange, and all went smoothly.  However, three days into our stay, we called to report a leak in the toilet.  They informed us someone would come to fix it while we were out for the day.  We went to Downtown Disney and then received a call on our cell that our unit was completely flooded and asking us to come back right away.  My husband took the boat back and found a bit of chaos on his return.  

The maintenance person had broken the valve off the toilet while trying to fix it, and the entire unit was 1-2 inches deep in water.  They had six or seven people hurriedly moving our things to our new unit.  Luckily, the only things we had on the floor were clothes that were to be washed, so nothing was ruined.  Everyone was very apologetic and felt bad for the inconvenience we'd experienced.

The unit we were moved to was a two-bedroom.  We'd had a one-bedroom, so it was nice to get the extra space.  However, it was also the closest unit to the one we'd had, so I think they wanted to give us something that they could move our things to quickly.  I don't feel it was intended as an upgrade.

I was not terribly upset about the unit flooding, as it was just one of those things that happen.  I didn't complain in any way.  However, from my knowledge of Disney, I thought for sure they'd offer us something as compensation for losing time on our vacation, having to move our things, etc.  The last time I stayed at the Westin in LA, I got two breakfast buffet vouchers for asking for new batteries in the remote.  I thought Disney would definitely provide us with something, but we never received a thing or even an apology from a manager/front desk person, etc.  

I am wondering: Do you think we would have received something if we'd been DVC members instead of exchangers, or is there nothing they would do in this situation?

As I said, I am not mad or upset with Disney.  We had a great stay, despite this issue.  I don't expect something for nothing.   I was just a little surprised and wondered if our exchange status mattered.


----------



## mj2vacation (Feb 16, 2009)

they moved you from a one to a two bedroom..... does that not count toward compensation?


----------



## SDKath (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds like they did a nice thing for you.  An upgrade to a 2BR is a HUGE benefit as it is much most costly (pointwise) to book a 2BR rather than a 1BR and you got it for free.  Unless your new room was in danger of flooding too, it sounds like they handled it very well and I would definitely not expect anything more.

Katherine


----------



## famy27 (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree that having the two bedroom was excellent.  We did trade a two bedroom but took the one bedroom that was available.  The two bedroom was sitting empty so it cost them nothing to move us there, and they did so sort of unwillingly.  They originally were going to give us a one bedroom on the second floor but changed it to make it easier to move our stuff quickly.  I was most surprised that nobody but maintenance mentioned it at all, and they tried to charge us for laundry detergent to clean the clothes that were soaked.  They did waive that fee (of $1 per pack of detergent).  Again, I am NOT expecting anything else and have no plans to write to Disney or to complain.  Perhaps nobody in management/front desk was even aware of what happened.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 17, 2009)

Getting a 2 bedroom was a nice upgrade in my opinion.  At least they had the availability at Old Key West for a 2 bedroom to move you and you didn't get stuck in the old room with wet carpets. We're DVC members and we had a 1 bedroom unit at Old Key West that had a leak and we stepped over wet carpet while it was drying out. We were there during a very busy time, though, and they were booked. You got lucky.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 18, 2009)

famy27 said:


> I agree that having the two bedroom was excellent.  We did trade a two bedroom but took the one bedroom that was available.  The two bedroom was sitting empty so it cost them nothing to move us there, and they did so sort of unwillingly.  They originally were going to give us a one bedroom on the second floor but changed it to make it easier to move our stuff quickly.  I was most surprised that nobody but maintenance mentioned it at all, and they tried to charge us for laundry detergent to clean the clothes that were soaked.  They did waive that fee (of $1 per pack of detergent).  Again, I am NOT expecting anything else and have no plans to write to Disney or to complain.  Perhaps nobody in management/front desk was even aware of what happened.



I am not sure what is going on. have had problems myself - nothing great big - but people changing stuff that they had no right to change.

really don't think the management knows sometimes.

also don't really like the new management it is not one person  - it is 12 different people (okay anybody ever heard of 12 people agreeing on anything) managing both SSR and OKW.


----------



## icydog (Mar 23, 2009)

We had an issue with a front desk CM when we were there in Sept. We got the issue resolved while we were there but we noticed a certain lack of pixie dust at this, our home, resort. I wrote to Jim Lewis, and although my complaints were fixed (I got members free internet when exchanging in) I never got a letter in return. This is just bad business in my opinion.


----------

